# [solved]redirfs-0.2 is blocking sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.5_pre1

## GLS064

Moin moin,

Ich habe gerade meinen Portage Tree aktualisiert. Bei emerge -puvD world bekomme ich folgende Nachricht :

```

localhost bodo # emerge -puvD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-fs/redirfs-0.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/redirfs-0.2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Alon Bar-Lev <alonbl@gentoo.org> (23 Feb 2008)

# These are not yet stable.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.5_pre1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-fs/dazuko

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Da ich eigentlich die pre Release von Dazuo gar nicht brauche, habe ich das Paket zu meiner Liste der blockierenden Packete hinzugefügt.

```

nano /etc/portage/package.mask 

>=sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.5_pre1

>=sys-fs/redirfs-0.2

```

Aber irgendwie frißt der das nicht  :Very Happy: 

Bodo

----------

## schachti

dazuko-2.3.5_pre1 ist sowieso hard masked - steht es vielleicht in der /etc/portage/package.unmask? Dann entferne es dort mal. sys-fs/redirfs ist sowieso erst seit dazuko-2.3.5_pre1 eine Dependency, sollte also gar keine Probleme machen, solange Du eine ältere Version von dazuko als 2.3.5_pre1 verwendest.

----------

## GLS064

ja, das war's. Irgendwo in dieser Liste stand allgemein nur sys-fs/dazuko als unmasked drinnen. Ich hab es nun an die Version 2.3.4 angepasst. Danke

----------

## schachti

Da die 2.3.4 gar nicht hard masked ist, mußt Du die gar nicht dort eintragen...

----------

